# MODERATOR ADULT LOUNGE



## Jay.32

MOD, there's a ukm bronze member mlc2010, using the adult lounge with only 136 posts under his belt???

have the rules changed now? can anyone use the adult lounge???


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Snitches get stitches :laugh:


----------



## Jay.32

I had to fckin wait..... so can everyone else!!!


----------



## Wheyman

Mum mum mlc2010 hit me


----------



## Jay.32

Wheyman said:


> Mum mum mlc2010 hit me


I'll hit you if you keep on :lol:


----------



## flinty90

jay your just not classed as an adult lol ...


----------



## 4NT5

Depends if he was a member on ukm before adult lounge was on the forum as everyone got acces who applied. Then months later rules were brought in but existing members will still allowed to stay


----------



## Wheyman

he joined Apr 2012

theres a glitch in the matrix


----------



## Queenie

Omg mortified! I want in!


----------



## PHMG

I feel so sorry for you guys that cant get in there. Missing out on sssssooo much filth!!!


----------



## Wheyman

Im an advertiser I need in


----------



## IGotTekkers

Jay.32 said:


> I had to fckin wait..... so can everyone else!!!


I bet you were the one at school that was like "but miss, you didnt give out the homework!" :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

IGotTekkers said:


> I bet you were the one at school that was like "but miss, you didnt give out the homework!" :lol:


As it goes I was the one bunkin off all the time... In comp I beat up my games teacher.. I wasnt a good pupil lol


----------



## Sambuca

i need in i want to see boobies


----------



## alan1971

FFS jay, whats the matter with you man. :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

:lol: ahhhhhh fck you all :cursing:


----------



## mal

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> I feel so sorry for you guys that cant get in there. Missing out on sssssooo much filth!!!


Are there strippers in there,lap dancers?


----------



## Jay.32

flinty90 said:


> jay your just not classed as an adult lol ...


Flinty, you only go in there to look at pics of my cock


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Jay.32 said:


> :lol: ahhhhhh fck you all :cursing:


are you a c*ck block by any chance? :confused1:


----------



## Sc4mp0

> Flinty, you only go in there to look at pics of my cock


Its not really a great incentive for others wanting to join Ey?

Join the Adult Lounge,one massive c0ck fest in there


----------



## Jay.32

Sc4mp0 said:


> Its not really a great incentive for others wanting to join Ey?
> 
> Join the Adult Lounge,one massive c0ck fest in there


lots of fanny too


----------



## hardgain

I find it unfair really, my post count will never go up because I know feck all about training. Now let me in the adult lounge with pictures of boobies and I guarantee I will have loads to say there


----------



## Hera

They're account shows that they don't have access.

Are you sure the posts you've seen of there's aren't from a thread that was moved there by a Mod? We often move threads from the main forum into the AL and then the non AL members who posted in it can no longer see it.


----------



## Jay.32

Katy said:


> They're account shows that they don't have access.
> 
> Are you sure the posts you've seen of there's aren't from a thread that was moved there by a Mod? We often move threads from the main forum into the AL and then the non AL members who posted in it can no longer see it.


Maybe thats what happened .... thanks Katy....

love from supergrass :lol:


----------



## GERARD_M

I want in!!! Lol


----------



## Hera

Jay.32 said:


> Maybe thats what happened .... thanks Katy....
> 
> love from supergrass :lol:


If you do see members posting in there though who clearly have access i.e. making recent posts in a thread that's been there for a while, please let me know. Perhaps by PM though rather than naming and shaming someone who could be innocent. There was a glitch a while back where a member did get in...we fixed it, but it does happen so we would like to be informed.


----------



## PHMG

mal said:


> Are there strippers in there,lap dancers?


If you are not in there already, i couldnt possible comment


----------



## Jay.32

Katy said:


> If you do see members posting in there though who clearly have access i.e. making recent posts in a thread that's been there for a while, please let me know. Perhaps by PM though rather than naming and shaming someone who could be innocent. There was a glitch a while back where a member did get in...we fixed it, but it does happen so we would like to be informed.


ok Kate I will pm you anything I find!!! then these lot cant pick on me :001_tt2:


----------



## Heath

We know who the MODs pet is now !!


----------



## Jay.32

MutantX said:


> We know who the MODs pet is now !!


mmmmm Im just going through all your posts.... see what I can find to tell Katy..


----------



## Sc4mp0

Jay you might want to wipe your nose,it gone quite brown fella


----------



## Jay.32

Sc4mp0 said:


> Jay you might want to wipe your nose,it gone quite brown fella


Im telling on you!!!

katy


----------



## Hera

Right...who wants detention?!


----------



## Sc4mp0

Katy said:


> Right...who wants detention?!


Depending on the answers this might have to be moved to the Adult lounge after that question.


----------



## Jay.32

Sc4mp0 said:


> Depending on the answers this might have to be moved to the Adult lounge after that question.


THATS ENOUGH OF THAT OR IM TELLING LORIAN :001_tt2:


----------



## lumpo

where is this adult lounge you all speak of :drool:


----------



## Sc4mp0

lumpo said:


> where is this adult lounge you all speak of :drool:


The only way you can find out if if you're able to lick your ear. Try it and let us know if you managed it.


----------



## cypssk

Katy said:


> Right...who wants detention?!


me if your the teacher:thumb:


----------



## Hera

cypssk said:


> me if your the teacher:thumb:


  in hindsight that perhaps was not my most wise of posts! :laugh:


----------



## lumpo

Sc4mp0 said:


> The only way you can find out if if you're able to lick your ear. Try it and let us know if you managed it.


on it!


----------



## Sc4mp0

Katy said:


> in hindsight that perhaps was not my most wise of posts! :laugh:


Just call me "The Prophet"


----------



## Jay.32

Katy just ignore him.... Ive just texted Lorian... he will sort him out


----------



## Hera

Jay.32 said:


> Katy just ignore him.... Ive just texted Lorian... he will sort him out


I think you have a misguided faith in Lorian's rate of response! :laugh:


----------



## Sc4mp0

Jay.32 said:


> Katy just ignore him.... Ive just texted Lorian... he will sort him out


Funny that,Lorian has just texted me asking for suggestions for a longer bed. Apparently there isn't much room for them to stretch now the have two cats and you rolled up at the bottom of it.


----------



## Andy Dee

hes obviously better looking than you, deal with it.


----------



## Chelsea

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> I feel so sorry for you guys that cant get in there. Missing out on sssssooo much filth!!!


x2 Its good isnt it 

I wouldnt want to be out the loop.


----------



## PHMG

Chelsea said:


> x2 Its good isnt it
> 
> I wouldnt want to be out the loop.


All those secret slagging matches that go on...and then all nicey nicey in the general forum. What happens in AL, stays in AL. Same with MA...appart from that time we got a vid and pics of a girl member squirting...and she found out we'd shared.. :lol: that was a great days entertainment (she was only here being a slag anyway, no interest in training).


----------



## Hotdog147

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> All those secret slagging matches that go on...and then all nicey nicey in the general forum. What happens in AL, stays in AL. Same with MA...appart from that time we got a vid and pics of a girl member squirting...and she found out we'd shared.. :lol: that was a great days entertainment (she was only here being a slag anyway, no interest in training).


PMSL, about 2 weeks and I'll be allowed to join! Sounds like fun!


----------



## Sc4mp0

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> All those secret slagging matches that go on...and then all nicey nicey in the general forum. What happens in AL, stays in AL. Same with MA...appart from that time we got a vid and pics of a girl member squirting...and she found out we'd shared.. :lol: that was a great days entertainment (she was only here being a slag anyway, no interest in training).


Ah yeah I remember that episode.

What about the other one with the two female members and the one cup??? Or was that another forum?


----------



## PHMG

Hotdog147 said:


> PMSL, about 2 weeks and I'll be allowed to join! Sounds like fun!


Yeah...i dont think anything has happened since that day. Epic thread. And also the "who was the snitch" threads that followed in the MA.

- - - Updated - - -



Sc4mp0 said:


> Ah yeah I remember that episode.
> 
> What about the other one with the two female members and the one cup??? Or was that another forum?


lol, the one im talking actually happened...and you wont remember as you werent a member then.


----------



## Chelsea

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> All those secret slagging matches that go on...and then all nicey nicey in the general forum. What happens in AL, stays in AL. Same with MA...appart from that time we got a vid and pics of a girl member squirting...and she found out we'd shared.. :lol: that was a great days entertainment (she was only here being a slag anyway, no interest in training).


All great times.

Nothing like a bit of backstabbing if only the people could see.

Some of the stuff on here is like a really filthy snuff movie, much better than the General Conversation area 

PHMG - one request.....can you stop putting pics of your chocolate starfish getting smashed in by you large, ethnic gym friend.....its a little off-putting :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

Sc4mp0 said:


> Funny that,Lorian has just texted me asking for suggestions for a longer bed. Apparently there isn't much room for them to stretch now the have two cats and you rolled up at the bottom of it.


well I am a big lad.. they tried stinking me in a single bad next to there double bed!!! but I wernt having any of it.. if the cats can sleep on there bed!! so can I.


----------



## PHMG

Chelsea said:


> All great times.
> 
> Nothing like a bit of backstabbing if only the people could see.
> 
> Some of the stuff on here is like a really filthy snuff movie, much better than the General Conversation area
> 
> PHMG - one request.....can you stop putting pics of your chocolate starfish getting smashed in by you large, ethnic gym friend.....its a little off-putting :lol:


Well if people would stop requesting it, id stop posting them!!! Such demand!


----------



## silver

Sambuca said:


> i need in i want to see boobies


oooh and how many boobie there are


----------



## Sc4mp0

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Yeah...i dont think anything has happened since that day. Epic thread. And also the "who was the snitch" threads that followed in the MA.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> lol, the one im talking actually happened...and you wont remember as you werent a member then.


Haha i know mate,just thought I'd try joining in. Seems to ve the cool think to do ,lol


----------



## Sc4mp0

Jay.32 said:


> well I am a big lad.. they tried stinking me in a single bad next to there double bed!!! but I wernt having any of it.. if the cats can sleep on there bed!! so can I.


My cat has started sleeping on me. As long as you don't do that to Lorian or Katy then I think you'll be fine.


----------



## PHMG

Sc4mp0 said:


> Haha i know mate,just thought I'd try joining in. Seems to ve the cool think to do ,lol


It was probably the best example of male unity ive seen on a forum. We kept it between us for a while. a few guys talking to the female (who didnt know we all knew she was chatting to everyone) then reporting back in the male animal with pics and squirt vids :lol: .

Then the follow up to find the snitch. We had our ideas, was a witch hunt :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> It was probably the best example of male unity ive seen on a forum. We kept it between us for a while. a few guys talking to the female (who didnt know we all knew she was chatting to everyone) then reporting back in the male animal with pics and squirt vids :lol: .
> 
> Then the follow up to find the snitch. We had our ideas, was a witch hunt :lol:


 :whistling:


----------



## PHMG

Jay.32 said:


> :whistling:


It wasnt you, it was one of the little suck ups that was up all the girls asses all the time. Internet white night. I cant remember the name, but i think they soon stopped posting after we outed them.


----------



## Sc4mp0

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> It was probably the best example of male unity ive seen on a forum. We kept it between us for a while. a few guys talking to the female (who didnt know we all knew she was chatting to everyone) then reporting back in the male animal with pics and squirt vids :lol: .
> 
> Then the follow up to find the snitch. We had our ideas, was a witch hunt :lol:


Hold a second,Male Animal?Don't you have to be a silver member for that?Not long left now then if so,Haha.


----------



## Jay.32

Sc4mp0 said:


> Hold a second,Male Animal?Don't you have to be a silver member for that?Not long left now then if so,Haha.


you are a silver member ya mong :lol:


----------



## PHMG

Sc4mp0 said:


> Hold a second,Male Animal?Don't you have to be a silver member for that?Not long left now then if so,Haha.


you are a silver animal, just apply lol.


----------



## Sc4mp0

Jay.32 said:


> you are a silver member ya mong :lol:


Oh,Haha. Can't tell on TapaTalk and never really look when I'm on my Pc.

Jay have a word with your masters to give me authorization then please,Haha

KATYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Jay.32

Katy could you please give Sc4mp0 access to the MA..

But because of all the cheek he gave us... give him a 3 month ban from MA.


----------



## BIG BUCK

i cant see adult lounge? do i have to mail a mod?


----------



## Hera

Sc4mp0 said:


> My cat has started sleeping on me. As long as you don't do that to Lorian or Katy then I think you'll be fine.


Oh I dunno...three in the bed might be fun 



Sc4mp0 said:


> Oh,Haha. Can't tell on TapaTalk and never really look when I'm on my Pc.
> 
> Jay have a word with your masters to give me authorization then please,Haha
> 
> KATYYYYYYYYY


I can't give access for MA because I'm not a member what with being a girl and all. Lorian MA processes requests.



BB2 said:


> i cant see adult lounge? do i have to mail a mod?


To request access follow the instructions via this link:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/about-uk-muscle/115434-accessing-private-forums.html


----------



## Jay.32

BB2 said:


> i cant see adult lounge? do i have to mail a mod?


YES


----------



## Jay.32

Katy said:


> Oh *I dunno...three in the bed might be fun *
> 
> I can't give access for MA because I'm not a member what with being a girl and all. Lorian MA processes requests.
> 
> To request access follow the instructions via this link:
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/about-uk-muscle/115434-accessing-private-forums.html


Does this mean I dont have to sleep at the bottom with the smelly cats anymore :bounce: :rockon: :wub:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

EEEISH this thread gone from snitching straight to deviancy :no:


----------



## Jay.32

Katy, Ackee&saltfish is calling me a snitch


----------



## MURPHYZ

I just turned Gold today, wtf am I doing here reading this tripe, Adult lounge here I cum. :beer:


----------



## Sc4mp0

Breeny said:


> I just turned Gold today, wtf am I doing here reading this tripe, Adult lounge here I cum. :beer:


What an appropriate way to finish that sentence.


----------



## Jay.32

Breeny said:


> I just turned Gold today, wtf am I doing here reading this tripe, Adult lounge here I cum. :beer:


Tripe?????? dont let him in Katy... he's another bad one


----------



## MURPHYZ

KATTTTYYYYYYYY, @Jay.32 said I'm a bad one, could you give him a good telling off, the dirty avi stealing cnut.


----------



## zack amin

dont snitch your weiner will fall of, then you can post a pic in MA next to chocolate starfish


----------



## Hera

Jay.32 said:


> Does this mean I dont have to sleep at the bottom with the smelly cats anymore :bounce: :rockon: :wub:


'Smelly'? :cursing: You'll be out on the doorstep with that attitude!



Breeny said:


> I just turned Gold today, wtf am I doing here reading this tripe, Adult lounge here I cum. :beer:


You requested access yet?


----------



## MURPHYZ

Katy said:


> 'Smelly'? :cursing: You'll be out on the doorstep with that attitude!
> 
> You requested access yet?


of course I have lol, no hangin round .


----------



## Jay.32

Katy said:


> 'Smelly'? :cursing: You'll be out on the doorstep with that attitude!
> 
> You requested access yet?


ok it might of been Lorian's feet :whistling:


----------



## IGotTekkers

Katy said:


> They're account shows that they don't have access.
> 
> Are you sure the posts you've seen of there's aren't from a thread that was moved there by a Mod? We often move threads from the main forum into the AL and then the non AL members who posted in it can no longer see it.


Ooooohhh.. Is that why i can no longer see the "are strippers the fittest women" thread that i was very much enjoying??


----------



## Hera

IGotTekkers said:


> Ooooohhh.. Is that why i can no longer see the "are strippers the fittest women" thread that i was very much enjoying??


A Mod deleted that. No one can see it now.


----------



## alan1971

so what you got to do to get access to this adult lounge?


----------



## Irish Beast

My wife has been enriched since the day I got access.

It's a truly wonderful place


----------



## Jay.32

alan1971 said:


> so what you got to do to get access to this adult lounge?


be a gold member


----------



## alan1971

Jay.32 said:


> be a gold member


ah right, guess i'll have to post worthless bollox then to get my post count up. :lol:


----------



## Rav212

Thrown me in! I got loads of my homemade porn videos with all diffdrnt women!

- - - Updated - - -

Thrown me in! I got loads of my homemade porn videos with all diffdrnt women!


----------



## Jay.32

Rav212 said:


> Thrown me in! I got loads of my homemade porn videos with all diffdrnt women!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Thrown me in! I got loads of my homemade porn videos with all diffdrnt women!


Just pm'd you my email address :tongue:


----------



## alan1971

i heard its homemade videos with different trannys. :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

alan1971 said:


> i heard its homemade videos with different trannys. :lol:


dont knock it til youve tried it:rockon:


----------



## alan1971

:lol:


----------



## Rav212

Jay.32 said:


> Just pm'd you my email address :tongue:


No you ain't, go on then lol!

I want some back in return


----------



## Patsy

Not just siding with Jay as he's my mate but i agree, members here post personal things in AL about their private lives as they have been posting here with fellow members for years and have built up a 'trust'. Allowing anyone in there to troll and take the pish would just ruin the whole point of it


----------



## Leeds89

Katy said:


> *Oh I dunno...three in the bed might be fun *


Only if it's Tammy though :lol:


----------



## Hera

Leeds89 said:


> Only if it's Tammy though :lol:


Good memory! :laugh:


----------



## IGotTekkers

Katy said:


> A Mod deleted that. No one can see it now.


Damn, was my post THAT offensive?


----------



## Sc4mp0

Katy said:


> Good memory! :laugh:


Or a small "bank"


----------



## faultline

Woohoo just found out Ivan apply to MA, which I have, how long does it take to get granted access? And can you look at it in tapatalk?


----------



## faultline

Ivan = I can


----------



## Hera

faultline said:


> Woohoo just found out Ivan apply to MA, which I have, how long does it take to get granted access? And can you look at it in tapatalk?


Lorian usually approves them most week days so if you're not in yet I'm sure you will be soon.


----------



## cult

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> It was probably the best example of male unity ive seen on a forum. We kept it between us for a while. a few guys talking to the female (who didnt know we all knew she was chatting to everyone) then reporting back in the male animal with pics and squirt vids :lol: .
> 
> Then the follow up to find the snitch. We had our ideas, was a witch hunt :lol:


when was this PHMG, i cant remember. will you bump the thread in there so i can have a duke at it. Give me a few mins thou because im away for some bog roll


----------



## cult

Rav212 said:


> Thrown me in! I got loads of my homemade porn videos with all diffdrnt women!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Thrown me in! I got loads of my homemade porn videos with all diffdrnt women!


h

we'll hold you to that when you do get in and if theres no videos, we can ban you so if your bullsh1tting u snow, you may start collecting te videos now man


----------



## faultline

I applied to join MA on 29th sept, how long does it usually take to find out if your in?


----------



## Hera

faultline said:


> I applied to join MA on 29th sept, how long does it usually take to find out if your in?


You've already got access! Lorian processes them pretty much every day.


----------



## faultline

Can I get onto it via tapatalk coz I can't seem to find it?


----------



## faultline

No worries found it, I looked under m but it's under t for the male animal, cheers! Let's see what all the fuss is about....


----------

